# mySN MG6



## dorndi (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo   


Mein Bruder braucht ein neues Notebook, da sein 5 Jahre altes Medion
(hätte nicht gedacht dass sie so lange halten^^) mit:

-1,8ghz amd singlecore
-512mb ram
-und onboard graka

zu lahm ist.


Anforderungen:

-15,4 -16"
-mind. 2 Std. Akkulaufzeit im Office Betrieb (min. Helligkeit)
-ab 3gb ram
-flotter 45nm dualcore
-9600m gt gddr3 oder 4650
-leistung sollte also für aktuelle games mit niedrigen-mittleren details ausreichen.
-unter 1000€
-sollte nicht nach 2 Jahren auseinanderfallen (Kleinigkeiten wie das Durchbiegen der Tastatur oder ungenaue Spaltmaße sind egal, hauptsache es fällt nicht auseinander)


Anwendungszweck:

-Internet
-Office
-Games

Games:

-aktuelle und zukünftige Fußball Games (Fifa sowie Fußball Manager)
-GRID
-Test Drive Unlimited

WinXP 32 bit ist vorhanden

Es ist also egal ob ein OS mitgeliefert wird.

In Frage kommen Notebooks von ASUS, Samsung, MSI oder irgendwelche solide Barebones.


Hätte an folgendes gedacht:

mySN® Schenker-Notebook

mySN MG6 15,6" Gaming-Notebook
• 15.6" WXGA (1366x768) 16:9 WideScreen Glare mit LED-Backlight
• ATI® Mobility Radeon™ HD 4650 512MB GDDR3 RAM
• HDMI, VGA, 4x USB 2.0, Mikrofon, Kopfhörer, LAN, Modem
• 6 Zellen Li-Ionen Akku (ca. 2,5 Stunden)
• High definition Audio, 2 Lautsprecher, integriertes Mikrofon
• Intel® Core2™ Duo P8600 / 2,4GHz 3MB/1066MHz 25W
• 3072MB (1x1024,1x2048) SO-DIMM DDR3 RAM 1066MHz
• Seagate Momentus 5400.6 500GB, SATAII, 5400U/Min (ST9500325AS)
• TSST / SonyNEC / LG DVD±R/±RW/-RAM/ DL(+R) SATA Multinorm
• Intel® Wireless WiFi Link 5100AGN
• int. Bluetooth-Modul für mySN C1xx/FLxx/FTxx
• mySN Basis-Garantie: 24 Monate inkl. Pickup & Return Service - DE
• ohne Intel Turbo Memory
• keine Gaming Maus

*805euro*

Warum ist das Book so günstig?
Wo liegen die Nachteile?
Ist die Verarbeitung akzeptabel, also auf dem Niveau von Marken-Notebooks bis 1000€ mit hoher Leistung?
Lässt sich der Prozessor untervolten?
Übertakten der CPU ist wahrscheinlich nicht möglich, oder?

Ich hoffe der Text war nicht zu lang und Ihr könnt mir helfen.    

mfg dorndi


----------



## dorndi (22. Mai 2009)

sry dass ich euch druck mache aber es eilt denn er braucht das notebook bald


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. Mai 2009)

ich werf mal de beiden ins rennen: One Notebook F2555  oder One Notebook D1155


----------



## dorndi (22. Mai 2009)

was ich so gehört habe sind die one von der verarbeitung her schlecht (mySN ist anscheinend etwas besser)


----------



## Sesfontain (22. Mai 2009)

Von One kann ich nur gutes berichten ,die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut auch das Preisleistungsverhältnis
Früher ,als one noch nicht von Brunen IT übernommen wurde ,war die Qualität sehr mies ,das hat sich aber zum Glück sehr stark gebessert


----------



## Flenor Eldar (23. Mai 2009)

genau... ansonsten hät ich se nicht empfohlen. Die verarbeitung u. Qualität hat sich stark gebessert...


----------



## rebel4life (24. Mai 2009)

Würde er bis knapp 1000€ gehen? 

IBM T61p 2,4Ghz 4GbRAM 500Gb 15,4Zoll DVDRW WUXGA 03 LUXNOTE

Was besseres bekommst du nicht, vor allem die Akkulaufzeit übertrifft die geforderte locker um das dreifache, nur muss er sich die Frage stellen, ob es das ihm Wert ist, denn 1000€ sind nicht wenig. Ich würde sofort zuschlagen wenn ich mir nicht schon vor kurzer Zeit einen Laptop gekauft hätte, aber mei, damit muss man halt leben. 

Notebookcheck: NVIDIA Quadro FX 570M

Die Graka ist auch relativ gut, aber das Display ist mit 1920x1200 immer noch am besten. 

Bei dem T61p kannst du auch einfach das DVD Laufwerk ausm UltraBay Schacht rausziehen und z.B. ein BlueRay Laufwerk reinstecken, der Wechsel könnte sogar während dem Betrieb erfolgen, denn dieser Schacht unterstützt sozusagen "Plug n Play".

Ersatzteile wirst du für das Gerät auch in 5 Jahren ohne jegliche Probleme bekommen, zudem ist der Support durch IBM/Lenovo hervorragend.


----------



## wolf7 (25. Mai 2009)

dorndi schrieb:


> was ich so gehört habe sind die one von der verarbeitung her schlecht (mySN ist anscheinend etwas besser)




also bei dem One Notebook D1155 sollte die verarbeitung zwischen one und mysn exakt gleich sein, da es das selbe barebone ist. hier der Test dieses barebones, welches man auch bei http://www.deviltech.de/
bestellen kann 

Tests - DevilTech Fire 9060 - ATI HD4650 schlägt 9600GT DDR3 auf notebookjournal.de


----------

